# Sure is Mighty Quiet Around Here



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anybody been out and at least tried? I'm gonna try and go sometime this week if I get a chance. I wanna here some reports GOOD or BAD!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, not wishing any bad luck, but I hope they have started heading my way so I can finally get a few! So far, its been like going floundering in a catfish pond. I've been keeping my eyes peeled for them hard everytime I've been out. One day I'm going to get into them and get my limit. My only other option is mail order! lol


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Not really a report, but I walked down to Blackwater Bay this aft., and the water looked like brown paint! :banghead

I don't know where you fish, so don't know if this is any help.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Shiznik,

Maybe you can get into some before they all leave but I will have to agree with you that the water over your way has been murky, murky every time I have checked it. Being so close to the delta area with all thatsediment moving all the time doesn't help matters either. Tough conditons for sure.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Flounderpounder (10/14/2008)*Not really a report, but I walked down to Blackwater Bay this aft., and the water looked like brown paint! :banghead
> 
> I don't know where you fish, so don't know if this is any help.


Must have gotten alot of rain locally up the river. I know that the rivers are up around here. After all was said and done we ended up with a hair over 4".


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

i got 4 flats 4 red 5 mullet 10-14-08


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jwilsoniv73 (10/15/2008)*i got 4 flats 4 red 5 mullet 10-14-08


<DIV id=post_message_32339>







</DIV>


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *murphyslaw (10/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jwilsoniv73 (10/15/2008)*i got 4 flats 4 red 5 mullet 10-14-08
> ...


Lets try not to jump any conclusions here. Don't won't to start another pissing contest. :letsdrink


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

went last friday night ,did not even see a track , the nearest thing i saw to a flounder was a stingray and it was a small one,saw alot of red fish:reallycrying


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats what I like to hear at least somebody is trying. Alright lets hear some more. I know there are some of you guys out there that are being tight lipped.

I'm going tomorrow night if the weather is decent, maybe I'll have something to report.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 31, 2008)

I'VE BEEN READING THIS FORUM FOR A LITTLE WHILE NOW,AND FINALLY RIGGED MY BOAT WITH LIGHTS,HALOGENS FOR NOW SINCE THEY ARE SO MUCH CHEAPER, AND TRIED MY LUCK. LIVING IN GA ,IT'S A SIX HOUR DRIVE TO THE WATER SO IT WAS ABOUT ELEVEN WHEN I GOT TO THE WATER FRIDAY NIGHT.I GOT ONE SHEEPSHEAD, ONE FLOUNDER, AND ONE MULLET, STUCK ANOTHER SHEEP, BUT HE FOUGHT AND GOT OFF THE GIG. YOU GOTTA HATE THAT! I THOUGHT I DONE PRETTY GOOD AND WAS ALL FIRED UP TO GO SAT. NIGHT BUT THE WIND PICKED UP AND IT WAS VERY HARD TO SEE ANYTHING. HAD A BALL THOUGH AND CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK. I WANT TO GIVE A HUGE THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS ON HERE. I'VE LEARNED ALOT FROM YOU AND HOPE TO LEARN AND EXPERIENCE A LOT MORE.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Were going to try and make some noise Thursday night. Five Prongs If you care to drive to Pensacola to join us feel free. There is at least 3 boat loads of us heading out. Im off work friday so will be in no hurry to go home.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/15/2008)*Were going to try and make some noise Thursday night. Five Prongs If you care to drive to Pensacola to join us feel free. There is at least 3 boat loads of us heading out. Im off work friday so will be in no hurry to go home.


yep! anyone that wants to join us just let us know...would be nice to meet some fellow giggers!!!


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 9, 2007)

Gigged three flounder Sunday night, 0 Monday night and 0 flounder 2 mullet and 1 sheepsheadlast night.

Went from as far as Perdido to Dt Pcola past 3 nights. Water is dirty in Perdido busted several lights on stumps. Hope that helps!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *PROLINE JIM (10/15/2008)*I'VE BEEN READING THIS FORUM FOR A LITTLE WHILE NOW,AND FINALLY RIGGED MY BOAT WITH LIGHTS,HALOGENS FOR NOW SINCE THEY ARE SO MUCH CHEAPER, AND TRIED MY LUCK. LIVING IN GA ,IT'S A SIX HOUR DRIVE TO THE WATER SO IT WAS ABOUT ELEVEN WHEN I GOT TO THE WATER FRIDAY NIGHT.I GOT ONE SHEEPSHEAD, ONE FLOUNDER, AND ONE MULLET, STUCK ANOTHER SHEEP, BUT HE FOUGHT AND GOT OFF THE GIG. YOU GOTTA HATE THAT! I THOUGHT I DONE PRETTY GOOD AND WAS ALL FIRED UP TO GO SAT. NIGHT BUT THE WIND PICKED UP AND IT WAS VERY HARD TO SEE ANYTHING. HAD A BALL THOUGH AND CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK. I WANT TO GIVE A HUGE THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS ON HERE. I'VE LEARNED ALOT FROM YOU AND HOPE TO LEARN AND EXPERIENCE A LOT MORE.


Damn!!! I thoughtI had a reason to complain about driving. You gotta love it to drive 6 hours. My hats off to you man. :bowdown I hope you get a cooler full next time out, you deserve it.

Oh yeah guys, I have some personal business that I have to attend to in Gulf Shores but I will have the boat in tow. I'm gonna see how the wind is acting when I get down that way and then try to make a decision on where to go from there. Maybe I will run into some of you guys somewhere along the way. Either way "May the Flounder Gods be with you!!!" :letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Proline Jim



Thanks for the report. 



Proper forum educate on any forum is not to have your "CAP's LOCK" on.



All Caps means you are Shouting. Plus it's harder to read.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

welcome prolinejim!! yeah, im with 5pof, 6hrs is a lot to drive. u must love it man. i live within 5min. of three docks and cant seem 2 find the time.

and dont mind x-shark with the all caps thing, he is our resident hard-a$$ cause he's real old and doesnt like anyone shoutingoke which reminds me, x, what did u do with your knockoff gen? my bro is a real cheapo and is looking 4 1 of those.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe



It's sitting on the floor in my shop. Just sitting there.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

There's enough overhead moonlight to where you can leave the lights, generator/batteries at home.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

I went out to the pass we got some mullet but no flaties


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

speaking of moonlight, how well do you guys do on a full moon or a moon with alot of light. personally i dont have much luck at all with big moons


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

2 flounder, 1 mullet Sunday Night.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

question for you giggers..

I have a dock atthe mouth of a bayou on Perdido. The flounder are starting tomove out in force now and Ican reliably catch few on docks at any time. The water though is roughly 4-6 feet deep. Will they move up to shore at night in depths shallow enough to gig?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (10/17/2008)*question for you giggers..
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dock atthe mouth of a bayou on Perdido. The flounder are starting tomove out in force now and Ican reliably catch few on docks at any time. The water though is roughly 4-6 feet deep. Will they move up to shore at night in depths shallow enough to gig?


Yes... They will come to within inches of the beach.


----------

